# Team NF- Creating the Akatsuki Skin



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2007)

Intro:

   With the Sakura skin finally being uploaded and Tazmo enabling Blue to upload skins, there is newfound motivation behind creating the Akatsuki skin. The banner has been chosen, and Blue is currently working on putting the skin together.

Here is the banner that frajosg will fix up:



As far as I know, the buttons for the skin will be red clouds and the page will be black with red borders. 

If you have any suggestions, please do not hesistate to post.

Completions(done by Frajosg):



Done by Sunny


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2007)

Havoc said:


> .





Havoc, do you know anybody that can create skins? That is the first thing we need.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't we wait at least until the Sakura skin is available? 

Is the plan to have all the members of Akatsuki on the skin? There's still some members who isn't reavealed in the anime yet, so I feel it's a bit to early.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Can't we wait at least until the Sakura skin is available?
> 
> Is the plan to have all the members of Akatsuki on the skin? There's still some members who isn't reavealed in the anime yet, so I feel it's a bit to early.



Waiting for the Sakura skin to be available is like waiting for rain in a desert. Tazmo doesn't respond quickly to these things at all and it isn't exactly set in stone that he will say "yes". 

Also, though it may be a bit early, the request for this skin should be met now since we'll be killing two birds with one stone. If we make this skin in time, when Tazmo checks with the request for the Sakura skin, he will also see the request for the Akatsuki skin and will be able to judge both at once.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, I've heard about this Tazmo. Don't anyone who know him well and am willing to ask nicely if he can upload the Sakura skin. It's not that much work, is it? 

Is he really the only who have that power? What about Mbxx?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Yeah, I've heard about this Tazmo. Don't anyone who know him well and am willing to ask nicely if he can upload the Sakura skin. It's not that much work, is it?
> 
> Is he really the only who have that power? What about Mbxx?



 Tazmo doesn't really have anyone that's close to him on this site, which is one of the reasons why is so difficult to contact. As to why Tazmo takes so long, I have no idea. Regardless, we have to wait.


Mbxx is just as hard to contact.


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 2, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Yeah, I've heard about this Tazmo. Don't anyone who know him well and am willing to ask nicely if he can upload the Sakura skin. It's not that much work, is it?
> 
> Is he really the only who have that power? What about Mbxx?


no one knows tazmo well enough for him to keep in contact with them. he doesn't even have full trust in the staff here. same deal with mbxx.



the Divine Emperor said:


> As to why Tazmo takes so long, I have no idea.


because he doesn't have interest in the forum and it isn't necessary for him to be online for it to run properly so he doesn't waste his time. 

i can contact tazmo whenever i want, i just choose not to 


anyway, since this thread is about a new skin, thus art related, shouldn't this be in like the art request forum or something. it just seems like that section would suit this type of thread better.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2007)

Bumi said:


> no one knows tazmo well enough for him to keep in contact with them. he doesn't even have full trust in the staff here. same deal with mbxx.
> 
> because he doesn't have interest in the forum and it isn't necessary for him to be online for it to run properly so he doesn't waste his time.
> 
> ...



No, I think that this thread best belongs in this section. Not everything is totally about art and also, I need a wide variety of members both important and unimportant to view this creation since this requires the input of every single last person if it is to be pulled off. Not many people seem to be here now, but just give them time. I want to see Taxmans thoughts about this....

If you can contact Tazmo anytime you want, why didn't you say so before? We've been looking for someone like you for quite a while. When this idea is complete, I will call upon you for help.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 2, 2007)

Weren't you supposed to leave the forums?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> Weren't you supposed to leave the forums?



 You mean you haven't noticed me since then? I supposed to leave but I'm back. Long story, rather not talk about it.


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Nov 2, 2007)

> Havoc, do you know anybody that can create skins? That is the first thing we need.


who is creating this naruto and sasuke skins? whoever is that person you must talk to him/her and i agree with Blitzkrieg we should wait for sakura skin come out first


----------



## chrisp (Nov 2, 2007)

I could be a judge evaluating the skin if you would like me to be.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2007)

Haruno+Sakura said:


> who is creating this naruto and sasuke skins? whoever is that person you must talk to him/her and i agree with Blitzkrieg we should wait for sakura skin come out first



There is more than one person who does this so it doesn't really matter. As long as the banners/skins are quality and worth uploaded, no one minds.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 2, 2007)

there should be more than 1 artist, for a forum of this level, epic skills are needed


----------



## Vance (Nov 2, 2007)

_

Listen dude, I know you're suggestions are "for the greater good" But you really need to stop already. I mean, it's not going to kill you if we don't get a skin in the next two days, is it? Unless you believe it's your right to be given all these luxuries, you need to just shut up and wait for the mods/smods/admins/sadmins to get things done._


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2007)

Vance said:


> _
> 
> Listen dude, I know you're suggestions are "for the greater good" But you really need to stop already. I mean, it's not going to kill you if we don't get a skin in the next two days, is it? Unless you believe it's your right to be given all these luxuries, you need to just shut up and wait for the mods/smods/admins/sadmins to get things done._



I did stop however, Taxman and I were discussing this the other day. This suggestion is not doing any harm to anyone and doesn't call for any "drastic change" like my other theories. If this has nothing to do with you, or you just can't help period, kindly go away. This is something that can actually be done and something that people actually agree on. However, no one has taken action due to the fact of being intimidated that Tazmo will either reject the idea or take a eternity after an eternity to respond. Those are the only barriers, which as I said will be broken down as soon as we reach that step. Until then, I am looking for artists who are willing to create the Akatsuki skin or banners. I would appreciate it if you said nothing at all if what you were to say was not related to this topic. Oh and by the way,  Mods/smods/admins/sadmins are not primarily responsible to create skins, members are. They try to contact Tazmo about possibly uploading a skin, which takes forever. I have spent a lot of time on this topic and know very well what I am doing. There is no need for me to shutup about this because if it has to be done, it has to be done.


----------



## Lee1993 (Nov 2, 2007)

well tazuno wont upload it anyway


----------



## pajamas (Nov 2, 2007)

Haruno+Sakura said:


> who is creating this naruto and sasuke skins? whoever is that person you must talk to him/her and i agree with Blitzkrieg we should wait for sakura skin come out first


Mugen created the skins.


----------



## Vance (Nov 2, 2007)

> I did stop however, Taxman and I were discussing this the other day. This suggestion is not doing any harm to anyone and doesn't call for any "drastic change" like my other theories. If this has nothing to do with you, or you just can't help period, kindly go away. This is something that can actually be done and something that people actually agree on. However, no one has taken action due to the fact of being intimidated that Tazmo will either reject the idea or take a eternity after an eternity to respond. Those are the only barriers, which as I said will be broken down as soon as we reach that step



_Fair enough. Continue making your "non-drastic" suggestions. But at least stop complaining when you're flamed/negged/insulted by people. Suggestions can be dangerous thing sto make; on the internet a single suggestion could ruin you._


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2007)

Vance said:


> _Fair enough. Continue making your "non-drastic" suggestions. But at least stop complaining when you're flamed/negged/insulted by people. Suggestions can be dangerous thing sto make; on the internet a single suggestion could ruin you._



Trust me, if anybody has learned that a single suggestion could ruin someone, it's me. My suggestions however, will be very rare. This is the only I wanted to work with other than another one I am working with in cooperation with Taxman over pm. I will keep in mind not to complain when being insulted/flamed/negged by someone. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Denizen (Nov 2, 2007)

This thread is a bit odd.

Someone suggests an Akatsuki skin and now there's discussion about Tazmo, getting it in quickly, etc.

What about discussing...the skin? The Artists who want to work on it, what it should look like, what it should have on it, etc.

_ _ _

Anyways:

I wouldn't mind putting some effort into this, and I do have decent graphics skills (I made my sig and avatar). They're not uber-amazing, but they're good enough for some buttons, and a banner if I wanted to. I would love to be a big part of this project, simply because I want a new skin, and Akatsuki is a very well-liked part of the Narutoverse.

I presume there is a good system of organisation and communication created for projects like these, so as long as there is one, i'm likely to be able to help it.

Anyway, suggestions wise:

Colours:
We already have Red as a primary colour in the Sakura theme, so I would presume for Akatsuki it has:
Primary - Black (black is kewl)
dark greys and blacks for backgrounds.
Secondary - Darkish reds in other places

Icons/buttons:
It probably sounds quite corny and obvious, but Akatsuki clouds anyone? It would probably work quite well with the right background.

Banner - I think if it has all the members on there, great. Obviously, anime spoiler-wise there are some problems. Either it uses the post-revealment method of portraying Pein and Konan (shadows, back of head, etc.) whilst trying to make it look cool, or includes them anyway with spoiler warnings for the skin selection.
Does it include Sasori, Tobi or both?
Also, does it present the akatsuki members in their normal colours, or give the entire banner a colourscheme so it looks more appealing? (e.g. Shades of red). 

Also, will the whole management of this skin be "ask a couple of people to put some things together" or some sort of entry/contest type thing (e.g. the best cloud icon gets to be on the skin)

Regarding judgement of things, you could just wait for a load of entries, and put them in a new thread for critique by many different users - and use those Golden Announcement thingies to make it known to everyone. Or do you insist on several judges to decide over the course of it's construction?

Anyways, dwell on that wall of text and tell me what you think.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2007)

» Denizen « said:


> This thread is a bit odd.
> 
> Someone suggests an Akatsuki skin and now there's discussion about Tazmo, getting it in quickly, etc.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry about that. It's just that when I have talked about the Akatsuki skin prior to this thread, concern as to how late Tazmo will respond and that he doesn't care arose. That is why I said in the opening message that Tazmo is not of my concern in this thread, when we get to that stage we will confron the problem.

_ _ _


» Denizen « said:


> Anyways:
> 
> I wouldn't mind putting some effort into this, and I do have decent graphics skills (I made my sig and avatar). They're not uber-amazing, but they're good enough for some buttons, and a banner if I wanted to. I would love to be a big part of this project, simply because I want a new skin, and Akatsuki is a very well-liked part of the Narutoverse.
> 
> ...




Alright, no problem. That's cool since black is a majestic color and goes hands in hand with the Akatsuki theme.




» Denizen « said:


> Icons/buttons:
> 
> It probably sounds quite corny and obvious, but Akatsuki clouds anyone? It would probably work quite well with the right background..



That is not corny at all. It is truly original and pure genius. If possible, please make them.





» Denizen « said:


> Banner - I think if it has all the members on there, great. Obviously, anime spoiler-wise there are some problems. Either it uses the post-revealment method of portraying Pein and Konan (shadows, back of head, etc.) whilst trying to make it look cool, or includes them anyway with spoiler warnings for the skin selection.
> 
> Does it include Sasori, Tobi or both?
> Also, does it present the akatsuki members in their normal colours, or give the entire banner a colourscheme so it looks more appealing? (e.g. Shades of red). .



Don't worry about revealing the members faces. Taxman already said that if we have an Akatsuki skin, we can always put "spoiler" next to the selection method so that people would know that some things that have been unrevealed are revealed in the skin.

It all depends on how you want to design the members. Having a colorsceme, if you believe that it would be more appealing, would be geat. Possibly we could give them their own colors and then design the background in a shade of red..



» Denizen « said:


> Also, will the whole management of this skin be "ask a couple of people to put some things together" or some sort of entry/contest type thing (e.g. the best cloud icon gets to be on the skin)
> 
> Regarding judgement of things, you could just wait for a load of entries, and put them in a new thread for critique by many different users - and use those Golden Announcement thingies to make it known to everyone. Or do you insist on several judges to decide over the course of it's construction?.



This project is supposed to be working with one skin altogether however, if successful then in the end we might have more than one project. If that is the case, a new thread will have to be made giving a poll option, asking everyone to vote as to which skin they will prefer. We will go more indepth with this as soon as we get to this stage.



» Denizen « said:


> Anyways, dwell on that wall of text and tell me what you think.




Now, the wall of the text is something that I truly am undetermined about. You see, it depends on what color we should make it. If we made it black, then colorful posts, such as the ones that I am making now would be utterly impossible to see. I'm not to sure. However, I'm leaning towards the idea since it seems pretty good. Any suggestions as to what we should do concerning the wall of the text?

*Go ahead and begin making the skin.....*

I asked Amaretti to help so we'll all be working together.

Edit: Actually, Amaretti might not be so enthusiastic about helping after seeing the first page.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd really like to judge and give suggestions... I've been waiting for an akatsuki skin since the sasuke one was uploaded... (didn't know there was a sakura one... looks cool but a young sakura one fits with the others)


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> I'd really like to judge and give suggestions... I've been waiting for an akatsuki skin since the sasuke one was uploaded... (didn't know there was a sakura one... looks cool but a young sakura one fits with the others)



As soon as Denizen receives word that I have asked him to commence with the skin, everything will truly begin. He will then submit his final work and we will critique it.

Edit: Though this idea is making progress, it is not as fast enough as I wanted it to be. People should be jumping with ideas and proposing to do the skins for the Akatsuki Skin. It's the progress that counts regardless.....


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 2, 2007)

Your a little in over your head about thsi unless you got approval from the staff, if so i'll help with the skin design.


----------



## Red (Nov 2, 2007)

The sakura skin looks awesome. BTW we don't need tazmo, just pitch the idea to the admins or the real God of this forum Mbxx. Tazmo is just a figure head.

As for the skin, recycling the sasuke skin would be easier, just change the colour scheme to pastel black and pastel red. The banner can be taken directly from the manga and colored by the god like hand of amerreti.

Buttons are easy, anyone with time on there hands can do it, they're like wut? a million tuts on it.

The sakura skin is HOT.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2007)

Spiral said:


> Your a little in over your head about thsi unless you got approval from the staff, if so i'll help with the skin design.



I know very well what I am doing. Taxman and others are very aware of this and have seen this thread, it's just that they haven't responded. Helping now would be the best option since this requires just about everyone.



Mr.Despair said:


> The sakura skin looks awesome. BTW we don't need tazmo, just pitch the idea to the admins or the real God of this forum Mbxx. Tazmo is just a figure head.
> 
> As for the skin, recycling the sasuke skin would be easier, just change the colour scheme to pastel black and pastel red. The banner can be taken directly from the manga and colored by the god like hand of amerreti.
> 
> ...




Right, I guess we can recycle the Sasuke skin. However, I still need someone to not only recycle the skin but to also create the buttons. Thanks for the suggestion Mr. Despain. Also, if you need an avatar and sig, go to iconator.com or just to google and type in the type of avy or sig that you want


----------



## Taxman (Nov 2, 2007)

> The sakura skin looks awesome. BTW we don't need tazmo, just pitch the idea to the admins or the real God of this forum Mbxx. Tazmo is just a figure head.



Tazmo has the end say when it comes to skins.  If we ask Mbxx, he asks "what did Tazmo say?" and he wouldn't trust our answer anyway if we lied or told the truth.

so yes...we need tazmo


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2007)

Taxman said:


> Tazmo has the end say when it comes to skins.  If we ask Mbxx, he asks "what did Tazmo say?" and he wouldn't trust our answer anyway if we lied or told the truth.
> 
> so yes...we need tazmo



Taxman, all I need now is someone to recycle the Sasuke skin while changing the colors, manga panels of Akatsuki, and someone to create the necessary buttons. I will post a request thread for Akatsuki manga pics so that other people could get that done. Is there anything else I need to do?

Perhaps someone in Konoha Library could find these panels with ease. I may have to talk to either Jetstorm or Genesis about that.


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 2, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> I know very well what I am doing. Taxman and others are very aware of this and have seen this thread, it's just that they haven't responded. Helping now would be the best option since this requires just about everyone.


The thing is, you should've talked to the staff about it to avoid any more humilation. Also there are many ways to find the manga panels, just go to Photobucket or a online manga veiwer.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2007)

We are limited to pics like this because we are not using fanart. That may be a problem because I just realized, there are no manga pics featuring the full Akatsuki that show everyones faces all at once. We might have to resort to fanart, which means that someone will have to be willing to give up their work anonymously.




> The thing is, you should've talked to the staff about it to avoid any more humilation. Also there are many ways to find the manga panels, just go to Photobucket or a online manga veiwer.



Humiliation from what? And also, it isn't exactly easy just to find an Akatsuki manga pic as shown above. I will use the "What chapter" thread to do so but that doesn't necessarily mean I will get a good pic.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm all for there being an Akatsuki skin. Tons of people have wanted one for ages. It has to be really well done though, on the level that the ones we already have are.

And that Sakura one you posted is really good.

I'd love it if a Deidara one is ever made with a dark shade of yellow(like a tan colour). That would be so awesome.

There at least needs to be another new skin though. I don't like Sasuke at all personally so I won't use that one and the orange one sort of bores me.

Although I mean if we never get a new skin that's just the way it is but it sure would make the board a lot more interesting. On a board of this size it'd be really cool if we had at least 10 different skins. If anyone could pull it off that is. I know it's hard.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2007)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I'm all for there being an Akatsuki skin. Tons of people have wanted one for ages. It has to be really well done though, on the level that the ones we already have are.
> 
> And that Sakura one you posted is really good.
> 
> ...



I'm not an expert at these things, I'm just doing it as I know to. If someone is going to make a new skin, they have to tell me. I resorted to the Sasuke recyle plan because it was very clear that no one was going to make a new skin. In that case, I had to resort to Plan B, dicovered by Mr. Despair. No one is voluteering to do anything, such as creating the buttons. Denizen did however, after that he just disappeared!

Though we don't have as many banner pics as I want us to have, this is pretty much it. If that's the case, tomorrow I will create a new thread in which members can vote. This is it guys.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 2, 2007)

ano...you need to ask the artist's permission if you are just going to flat out use those...=/

maybe I can talk Suzuhiko into posting the Akatsuki banner she was trying to make awhile ago.

that was what was nice about the sakura one...Amaretti colored that panel for us so we already had her permission.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2007)

Taxman said:


> ano...you need to ask the artist's permission if you are just going to flat out use those...=/
> 
> maybe I can talk Suzuhiko into posting the Akatsuki banner she was trying to make awhile ago.
> 
> that was what was nice about the sakura one...Amaretti colored that panel for us so we already had her permission.



Maybe that would work since it would make things a lot easier. Ask her please and thanks. Also, no one has really come out and said that they would make the buttons. We still need those too. Also I think you know already, but I had to change my game plan. Getting a manga panel and having Amaretti color it is exactly what I was going to do. However, after loooking, there are really no good Akatsuki pics so even if they are colored, yeah...they won't be good.

These Were The Pics Taxman Happened to Be Talking About, All of Which We *Won't* Be Using:



by arriku from deviant art



Classified as Akatsuki wallpaper



By Google


----------



## bijuu231 (Nov 2, 2007)

the banner should be of least concern
i've adblocked the image cause it takes too much space


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2007)

⅔ said:


> the banner should be of least concern
> i've adblocked the image cause it takes too much space



It's funny that you said that because it's exactly what I was thinking...

However, there is nothing I can do. I still need someone to make buttons because and recycle along with color the Sasuke skin and still, no one has volunteered. Taxman has gone off to get a possible banner, so that counts.

Uh, I'm going to have to start campaigning around the site for this idea. It lacks excitement.


----------



## Red (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll read through the pages for a good shot of the akatsuki. I remember a spread made by kishi in one volume. Amerreti's colour skills are just too awesome.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 3, 2007)

> Uh, I'm going to have to start campaigning around the site for this idea. It lacks excitement.



do so through your signature....or the Konoha Ad Board....


----------



## Yosha (Nov 3, 2007)

we need mugen back.


----------



## Byakkö (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd love to help out with this, my only concern is that, let's say we actually get the skin done, will Tazmo ever respond? Will the skin ever be usable?

Otherwise, glad to see somebody trying to take action on this, and I'm willing to help any way I can.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 3, 2007)

Masanari said:


> we need mugen back.


Mugen disappeared after he stated that he was almost done with a Sakura skin...>__<


Byakk? said:


> let's say we actually get the skin done, will Tazmo ever respond? Will the skin ever be usable?



most likely not...but the overall idea of this thread is that "it wouldn't hurt to at least try"


----------



## pajamas (Nov 3, 2007)

Mugen is findable on so many big anime forums


----------



## Denizen (Nov 3, 2007)

Woah, tDE, I didn't vanish, I just....went to bed. Timezones.

Anyways, I think if you're going to make this Akatsuki skin, it's not something to be rushed, and it should at least be somehow original i.e. don't just recolour the sasuke skin,

Regarding the banner itself, surely it would just be best to (as someone mentioned), take an Akatsuki from a manga panel and use that. That way, you're not infringing on other fan-artists' work (except Kishimoto's, heh)
Most likely, Amaretti has already coloured some Akatsuki manga panels along with the usual manga page, so you could ask him/her to donate that image - but with a transparent background so the character can be included into a panel easily.

EDIT:

Just been playing around with some things, based on the Sasuke skin

Strip 1:



Strip 2:



Forum New:



Forum Old:



Background 4 (Behind everything)



Footer (pretty much the same, but darker)


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

The problem with getting an Akatsuki pic is that there aren't any really good ones in the manga.

I really like strip one. The color in strip four was excellent and the clouds you created were good too. Great job.

Edit: If we were to use a manga panel, it wouldn't include all of Akatsuki just so you know...

At this point, I will speak with others to see what they want to do. Perhaps Amaretti or Taxman could say something as to whether or not we should recycle the skin.


----------



## Amaretti (Nov 3, 2007)

There is actually a coloured akatsuki double spread in chapter 317. It has all the characters and with a bit of cutting and cropping, it would be a great source for the banner.

EDIT: like this?



Ignore the fact that its very rough, but I think the composition of the characters works well enough. And it would be best if we stuck to official art like this (which can always be recoloured) than resorting to fanart.

The alternative would be slapping a bunch of separate panels together and blending them in a suitably artistic manner. But that's not something I'd be able to help with. >.> My graphic design skills are sucky at best.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> There is actually a coloured akatsuki double spread in chapter 317. It has all the characters and with a bit of cutting and cropping, it would be a great source for the banner.
> 
> EDIT: like this?
> 
> ...



I'd think it would be best if we worked with this. Beccause of  your urnrivaled talent in coloring, perhaps you could recolor that pic and then we can officially call that our banner. That's really good Amaretti, thanks for the find.

Somwhere on it, we would have to put Akatsuki and maybe "Naruto forums" if it's necessary.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey DE, just stopping by to tell you that I support your ambition, although I can't really help.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Hey DE, just stopping by to tell you that I support your ambition, although I can't really help.



Thanks man, that's an inspiration


----------



## Creator (Nov 3, 2007)

A Konan one would be nice to see.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

Creator said:


> A Konan one would be nice to see.



This is why Amaretti suggested putting different manga panels together. We could try that and see how it compares to the banner we have now. Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Mukuro (Nov 3, 2007)

Yea, I hope you manage to create and succeed in getting the skin you're pushing for. It is actually quite difficult. You'll need to have access to VB skins in order to edit them in the first place...but of course there is a way around everything.

That Sakura skin would be incredibly awesome. You guys should keep pushing for an additional skin. Additional skins are fun.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

mikkitine said:


> Yea, I hope you manage to create and succeed in getting the skin you're pushing for. It is actually quite difficult. You'll need to have access to VB skins in order to edit them in the first place...but of course there is a way around everything.
> 
> That Sakura skin would be incredibly awesome. You guys should keep pushing for an additional skin. Additional skins are fun.



Word about the Sakura skin was already sent to Tazmo, we are currently awaiting his response. Also, it is not up to me as to what skin wi will choose....well, first someone has to make one. Denizen is more interested in creating his own skin and other than that, there are no volunteers for that portion of the project. So yes, it is quite difficult indeed.


----------



## Mukuro (Nov 3, 2007)

Hmmm...you know, it would be good if you knew for sure an admin would upload the skin. But when there is this much uncertainty, I'm not surprised that more people don't intend to put time into it.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

mikkitine said:


> Hmmm...you know, it would be good if you knew for sure an admin would upload the skin. But when there is this much uncertainty, I'm not surprised that more people don't intend to put time into it.



Only sadmins can upload skins. Also, I'm awaiting Denizens work. And that's not the reason why people don't intend to help with this project. Some people just don't know, others just can't do anything (like Zaru), and others aren't taking me seriously. But no need to worry about that. *Once we start making progress, people will come.*

*@Denizen:

Go ahead and start creating the skin. If you want comments on your work or are unsure of something, don't hesistate to post. Also, I would like to see more of you fabulous Akatsuki buttons. Remeber, they have to be labeled with the function such as "Poll" or "Reply to thread". Feel free to experiment. So far, I like the results of your experimentations.

Amaretti:

You can also go ahead and start coloring that Akatsuki panel. It will most likely be our banner.*


----------



## Denizen (Nov 3, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> There is actually a coloured akatsuki double spread in chapter 317. It has all the characters and with a bit of cutting and cropping, it would be a great source for the banner.



It's a good picture and layout, but I feel it's too commonly used, plus, it's hardly as good as your colouring. A banner should be fairly different than just official art, especially if it's at the top of every page.
Plus, it's still not fully complete and I feel that your colouring is far far superior.



> The alternative would be slapping a bunch of separate panels together and blending them in a suitably artistic manner. But that's not something I'd be able to help with. >.> My graphic design skills are sucky at best.



This is what I think would be best. If we could use some of your old panels and blend them together, it would look good. Even better is if you have the old files you used to create them - you could perhaps remove the background so we just have the single character on it's own, then you could make it a transparent .png, and so others could use them.
Only problem with that is if you're willing to do that, and with the possibility that someone could take your work and turn it into something you don't like.

If you could do that, I will praise as more godly than you already are.



the Divine Emperor said:


> Denizen is more interested in creating his own skin and other than that, there are no volunteers for that portion of the project.



That?s not it 

I?m just putting ideas into vision. It?s my brainstorm for people to comment on and add suggestions to. By no means am I suggesting these as a final thing, unless people think they should be.



mikkitine said:


> Hmmm...you know, it would be good if you knew for sure an admin would upload the skin. But when there is this much uncertainty, I'm not surprised that more people don't intend to put time into it.



Well, you can never achieve something great if you're thinking like that. Besides, it?s fun anyway.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

? Denizen ? said:


> It's a good picture and layout, but I feel it's too commonly used, plus, it's hardly as good as your colouring. A banner should be fairly different than just official art, especially if it's at the top of every page.
> Plus, it's still not fully complete and I feel that your colouring is far far superior.



*The color of the pic isn't a problem. I asked Amaretti to recolor that pic herself because as you said, it would look so much better.*




? Denizen ? said:


> This is what I think would be best. If we could use some of your old panels and blend them together, it would look good. Even better is if you have the old files you used to create them - you could perhaps remove the background so we just have the single character on it's own, then you could make it a transparent .png, and so others could use them.
> Only problem with that is if you're willing to do that, and with the possibility that someone could take your work and turn it into something you don't like.
> 
> If you could do that, I will praise as more godly than you already are.



*The only problem is we will need to find someone to do this and Amaretti already said that he can't do a good job with this field.*




? Denizen ? said:


> That?s not it
> 
> I?m just putting ideas into vision. It?s my brainstorm for people to comment on and add suggestions to. By no means am I suggesting these as a final thing, unless people think they should be.



*Well, if you say so. But you still will work on the skin right?*





? Denizen ? said:


> Well, you can never achieve something great if you're thinking like that. Besides, it?s fun anyway.



*Bingo.*


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

Byakk? said:


> I'd love to help out with this, my only concern is that, let's say we actually get the skin done, will Tazmo ever respond? Will the skin ever be usable?
> 
> Otherwise, glad to see somebody trying to take action on this, and I'm willing to help any way I can.



*Whoops, forgot about your post. Anyway, as I said in the opening message, don't concern yourself with Tazmo. When we get to that stage, we will confront that problem. However, yes, he will respond it's just that he takes a while to respond to these things. Ofcourse the skin will be usable


If you want to help, tell me what you can do. Can you help us get anything off our checklist as stated in the opening message?*


----------



## Denizen (Nov 3, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *The only problem is we will need to find someone to do this and Amaretti already said that he can't do a good job with this field.*



Well in that case, let me have a go at it, if Amaretti is able to do such a thing of course. I don't really know how she puts together her colouring - whether she does it layer by layer or just works on one big thing. I don't even know if she keeps the files she used to create the finished image. 
And of course, if it is possible after all, there needs to be a decision on which manga pages to use.
There are good panels of Pein, Konan, Deidara, Itachi, and Kakuzu.
I feel that using the official artwork is not a bad idea, but I think a mixture of manga panels would be better.

If I can't do it properly, well you can always ask around NF for people who can. I'm sure there are other people who would be willing to do it, and probably better than me as well.

Anyways, I suppose i'll work a bit more on my own stuff. But remember it's more experimentation than an actual attempt at a layout, though i'll aim as if i am making one.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

? Denizen ? said:


> Well in that case, let me have a go at it, if Amaretti is able to do such a thing of course. I don't really know how she puts together her colouring - whether she does it layer by layer or just works on one big thing. I don't even know if she keeps the files she used to create the finished image.
> And of course, if it is possible after all, there needs to be a decision on which manga pages to use.
> There are good panels of Pein, Konan, Deidara, Itachi, and Kakuzu.
> I feel that using the official artwork is not a bad idea, but I think a mixture of manga panels would be better.
> ...



*Give it a shot. If you need help deciding which manga panels to use, just post them  here so that we can decide.  I'll make an advertisement, no need to worry.

As a matter of fact, I'm going to give it a shot myself...*

*I'm in the process of making these pics so that we can join them togehter. So far, I've got two. One features Kisame and the other one has Sasori.*


----------



## Denizen (Nov 3, 2007)

Buttons and Icons and the like:


(don't really like this one)


(dunno about this one)

I'm going out for the next few hours. I probably won't see this thread again till tomorrow. See ya.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

? Denizen ? said:


> Buttons and Icons and the like:
> 
> 
> (don't really like this one)
> ...



The second one rocks. Just remember to label them. Thanks so much.






*If anyone is willing, please combine all the pics that I have posted so that it could be a nominee for our costomized banner.*

Edit: I'm almost done.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

The banner should be bigger

-sigh-





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

*Honestly, we should just let Amaretti color that panel and make that the banner. It will be so much better, I'm sure of it.*


----------



## Denizen (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, when the idea of merging manga panels was suggested, I had it in mind that we take Akatsuki from different manga panels, then put merge them together into one banner, rather than have seperate manga panels side-by-side.

Anyways, i'm working on a banner like that now.


----------



## Hio (Nov 3, 2007)

? Denizen ? said:


> Buttons and Icons and the like:
> 
> 
> (don't really like this one)
> ...




I think the first button is also good


----------



## chrisp (Nov 3, 2007)

Why don't just the image Amaretti suggested?


----------



## Shiron (Nov 3, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Why don't just the image Amaretti suggested?


Yeah... 

Another idea though would just be to create an indvidual banner for each member and then link them together as a gif, something like this (this, being a very rough, quick example that I did through using some fanarts to show what I mean):

*Spoiler*: __ 





+



+ Animation =






It might be a bit harder to built a skin around something like that though, unless each of the banner images are made sure to follow the same general colors...

Eh, whatever works.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

Redshift said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Another idea though would just be to create an indvidual banner for each member and then link them together as a gif, something like this (this, being a very rough, quick example that I did through using some fanarts to show what I mean):
> 
> ...



*If we were to make an animated banner, the construction of it would rely upon you. I definitely can't make that.*



Zarigani said:


> Why don't just the image Amaretti suggested?




*Some people want to put more effort into this. I asked Amaretti to color the panel just in case however, I don't know if he did so. *


*@ Vyse and Denizen: Good work guys, keep it up and we'll have this done.*


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Nov 3, 2007)

lol i like this idea... but i think the banner should only contain charaters realised in the anime... can't be stuffed to wait for them to be realised in the english dub 

EDIT: another idea maybe would be to have a subbed version and a manga version.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 3, 2007)

» Denizen « said:


> Buttons and Icons and the like:
> 
> 
> (don't really like this one)
> ...



Those buttons look pretty good to me. I like the 2nd one best though. It's more obviously Akatsuki.


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 3, 2007)

> Some people want to put more effort into this. I asked Amaretti to color the panel just in case however, I don't know if he did so.



She does not do requests so I would not get your hopes up on her coloring something for you. A better plan is to find an image she has already colored.

Like for Example


----------



## Denizen (Nov 3, 2007)

Redshift said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Another idea though would just be to create an indvidual banner for each member and then link them together as a gif
> 
> ...



That's a nice idea, but very unlikely that we can make something that looks good and is a decent filesize. Many people would not like it or want to use it.

Anyways, i've started experimenting with a banner. Want I want now is some rinnegan eyes so I can put them in the middle, plus i'll be adding much more to it tomorrow.

Here's a resized version of it's current state:



*Spoiler*: _Large_ 



http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k229/N-Antichrist/AkatsukiBannerdraft.jpg


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

^* Utterly amazing. That is officially our first nominee for the banner. Great job Denizen, excellent. Your persistance will keep us going. Just one thing, I don't see the Akatsuki Leader. Is it me or is he truly not there?*


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 3, 2007)

He is trying to find, or have someone find for him, a picture of the _Rin'negan_ eyes to insert in the blank space.

Which I am looking for at the moment.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

*That should be in one of the more recent chapters. I'll help look too...*


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 3, 2007)

Suigetsu Manga page
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

*Denizen, I hope this can help.*


----------



## Denizen (Nov 3, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *Denizen, I hope this can help.*



That's just about the perfect image to use. The position is just right.
Thanks Vyse and DE for looking for me.

All I need is a bigger version of that one panel, which i'm sure there is.

Anyways, I keep stalling, I really AM going to bed now. Thanks for your help guys, i'll be back online in about 17 hours


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 3, 2007)

Alright good night then. 

If you need help I could provide you with some. I am not that skilled though I can do a few things on Gimp.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

*Sorry but imageshack won't allow me to upload a bigger pic. They keep making the same pic over and over again. Perhaps someone else can upload this pic in a bigger size.*


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 3, 2007)

if it is resizing it when you upload it just use tinypics


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

-posting image-

Wait, where's the option that allows you to increase the size. And I accessed the site by using the url, tinypics.us.


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 3, 2007)

i think i may be misunderstanding you. i thought you meant the picture was larger than that but imageshack was making it smaller. if that's the original size pic then i don't know how to help you.


EDIT: a little better


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

*I know, it's weird. Denizen asked to make the pic larger so I tried to increase it's size. However, it's not working. Try saving and uploading it.*


-Are my posts hard to read because of the bold font?


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 3, 2007)

look at me edit, it's a different panel but it's a little larger



> -Are my posts hard to read because of the bold font?


not for me


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

Bumi said:


> look at me edit, it's a different panel but it's a little larger
> 
> 
> not for me



*No problem, in the mean time, I'll be handling other things. Also, thanks for letting me know that bold typing isn't a problem.*


----------



## spaZ (Nov 4, 2007)

omg you guys have no idea how to make banners LOL


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2007)

spaZ said:


> omg you guys have no idea how to make banners LOL



Perhaps then instead of insulting us you can um I don't know.....Help!

*And besides, what are you talking about? Mine was terrible, I know that. I just wanted to give pics so that everyone can see them. However, Denizens actually can be a banner, we just haven't made it big because he is still not done.*


----------



## spaZ (Nov 4, 2007)

I wouldn't help you guys because its pointless, let people that actually know how to make skins do it.. And his banner was pretty bad and would be horrible to use for one, compare that to the other banners LOL.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I wouldn't help you guys because its pointless, let people that actually know how to make skins do it.. And his banner was pretty bad and would be horrible to use for one, compare that to the other banners LOL.



*1. Who said anything about skins? We've already pretty much decided that we will just recycle the Sasuke skin

2. If you think the banner is bad, come up with a better one. Saying that it's pointless defeats the whole purpose of posting. The last thing I need is someone coming in here bringing us down with negativity and totally unwilling to help. 

3. What other banners?

Keep your lack of respect for me out of this. This is something that everyone is participating in and I don't need anyone screwing things up.*


----------



## spaZ (Nov 4, 2007)

The naruto, sasuke, and sakura ones..


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2007)

*This is what we are working with.*


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2007)

spaZ said:


> The naruto, sasuke, and sakura ones..



*Here's the thing behind this. We tried to get a manga panel featuring Akatsuki however, there are no good ones. We were thinking of putting some pics together and that is exactly how we ended up with the banner below. It is unfinished and still needs Pein put in. Also, we might even have the pic from chapter 317 recolored by Amaretti and compare which one is better.*


----------



## Haruko (Nov 4, 2007)

1. The buttons and everything need to be clean. No blurry edges.

2. That banner is exceptionally monotone. Ask someone from the Sex Pixels or something. I could do it but I'm lazy. Maybe I will.


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 4, 2007)

This is only a rough draft of what we are trying to accomplish. If you do not like what we have done so far, then perhaps you could show what you think is better. I believe that it was stated in the first post not to flame, which you Haruko are not doing but spaZ's posts could be considered as such.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2007)

Haruko said:


> 1. The buttons and everything need to be clean. No blurry edges.
> 
> 2. That banner is exceptionally monotone. Ask someone from the Sex Pixels or something. I could do it but I'm lazy. Maybe I will.



*I asked the Sex Pixels team to fix them up. Take in mind that these projects are not finished however....*


----------



## Denizen (Nov 4, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I wouldn't help you guys because its pointless, let people that actually know how to make skins do it.. And his banner was pretty bad and would be horrible to use for one, compare that to the other banners LOL.



It's kinda hard to take someone seriously with the random inclusion of LOL at the end of every post.

I'll take your advice anyway....oh, there isn't any. My god, that is so helpful!


----------



## Denizen (Nov 4, 2007)

More work on previous banner:





That's probably as far as i'll go with it, except for minor changes to the edges.

Comments appreciated!


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 4, 2007)

I like the red overtone but I would make the lettering a different color. preferably white. So as to make them stand out more among the pictures.


----------



## Denizen (Nov 4, 2007)

Vyse said:


> I like the red overtone but I would make the lettering a different color. preferably white. So as to make them stand out more among the pictures.



Well, it already is a brighter red than the rest of the picture - plus, white may seem out of place amongst all the red and black.


----------



## Haruko (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't like the way it's all red and black. The current options aren't so monotone. Also I would do the text in thhe same sort of way as the currents are done.


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I did not mean for the entirety to be white. Perhaps an outline of white, or some other  color outside of red.

Maybe a few small details could be _colored_ (e.g. eyes, headbands. Something that signifies that certain Akatsuki member)


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2007)

Good job Denizen, you are doing a fine job and thanks Vyse for the comments. I am quite pleased with the banner and will ask Amaretti to color and we will compare and see which one is better.


----------



## Denizen (Nov 5, 2007)

Haruko said:


> I don't like the way it's all red and black. The current options aren't so monotone. Also I would do the text in thhe same sort of way as the currents are done.



Why don't you like the way it's all red and black? That's exactly what I was trying to achieve, whether you call it monotone or not.

And yeah, I think the text is a bit too much. It needs to be simpler.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 5, 2007)

Don't we already have an Akatsuki skin? XD All the problem was it was never uploaded so it was just kinda abandoned and forgotten. ;-;

That was pretty old though, so it didn't have all the characters on it. =P If you're interested of what it looked like, here it is:



;-;

--

I also love the animated banner idea. Although that's usually bad and never really clicks (mostly because it looks kinda crappy and messy ). So instead of having an animated one, everytime you refresh the page you're on or you go into another page it turns into another image?  It shouldn't be that hard to do. ^^


I'd also love to help out, but I haven't seriously touched my PS for too long a time and I should probably very rusty on it right now. Not that I was particularly good in the first place.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 5, 2007)

> Don't we already have an Akatsuki skin? XD All the problem was it was never uploaded so it was just kinda abandoned and forgotten. ;-;



it wasn't abandoned...it was denied by Tazmo...


----------



## Splintered (Nov 5, 2007)

He said it wasn't good enough or something.

Anyway, just a word of advice, many gfx makers make sigs and avatars based on the idea that the forum is a light background, I honestly would be wary of a dark one.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2007)

*This is a major wake up call. Our final product would have infact been very similar to this, which means that we have to put even more effort into this. I need more people actively helping if this is to be pulled off. I asked Amaretti through a pm if she could color the banner Denizen made so that we can compare the final products, however, I have yet to get results. Perhaps he didn't see it yet however, that will be attended to when I can catch his attention once again. Also, I need to know how exactly we recylce skins so that I can know what we can and cannot change concerning the skin. Someone needs to notify me or take it upon themselves to completel this portion of the project. 

Any suggestions that we  help improve this skin are accepted. Don't hesistate to post.*



Splintered said:


> He said it wasn't good enough or something.
> 
> Anyway, just a word of advice, many gfx makers make sigs and avatars based on the idea that the forum is a light background, I honestly would be wary of a dark one.



*Thanks for the recommendation and I am very well aware of this. I am an admin on a site that has a black background and it is very difficult to see things especially when they are in different colors. We will take this into consideration when composing the skin, however, it would help if someone told us how to recycle it first.*


----------



## Haruko (Nov 5, 2007)

? Denizen ? said:


> Why don't you like the way it's all red and black? That's exactly what I was trying to achieve, whether you call it monotone or not.
> 
> And yeah, I think the text is a bit too much. It needs to be simpler.



Because it's boring.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2007)

Haruko said:


> Because it's boring.



*Alright don't worry about it. I told Amaretti to produce his own version so that we can see which one is better.*


----------



## spaZ (Nov 5, 2007)

Splintered said:


> He said it wasn't good enough or something.
> 
> Anyway, just a word of advice, many gfx makers make sigs and avatars based on the idea that the forum is a light background, I honestly would be wary of a dark one.



Most gfx forums are dark bg though..


----------



## Haruko (Nov 5, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Most gfx forums are dark bg though..



That is a fair point. Not NSL or VR though.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2007)

*Our next goal is now to work on the skin. Does anyone have any idea how we are supposed to recycle the Sasuke skin and edit it?*


----------



## Splintered (Nov 5, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Most gfx forums are dark bg though..


Most gfx artists make their sigs/avatars/tags or whatnot forum specific.  At least, that's what I have done.  So a lot of signatures made to be used on NF with partial transparencies bank on the fact that there is a light bg in the back.  Granted, for normal block sigs and avatars that will not be a problem.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2007)

Splintered said:


> Most gfx artists make their sigs/avatars/tags or whatnot forum specific.  At least, that's what I have done.  So a lot of signatures made to be used on NF with partial transparencies bank on the fact that there is a light bg in the back.  Granted, for normal block sigs and avatars that will not be a problem.



*Splintered you ignored my question. In order to continue this process, we have to know how to recycle a skin and add to it. Just exactly how do we do that?*


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2007)

*Wow, people just don't understand that this project cannot continue without that skin do they? *


----------



## Denizen (Nov 6, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *Wow, people just don't understand that this project cannot continue without that skin do they? *



Meh, i'm not a skin person. Just graphicsy stuff.

Also, I don't think many people know about this. I mean, I only came across this by pure chance when I just randomly decided to glance at this section.

Perhaps this thread needs more advertisement, it only has a few people actually visiting it now and again.


----------



## Hio (Nov 6, 2007)

I found this

I think this is cool


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2007)

*^Somebody colored the pic from chapter 317 and as you can see, made it much better. However, we cannot use that because we do not have whoever colored that's permission. It's really good though.*


-Hio, how did Yugioh GX end?



? Denizen ? said:


> Meh, i'm not a skin person. Just graphicsy stuff.
> 
> Also, I don't think many people know about this. I mean, I only came across this by pure chance when I just randomly decided to glance at this section.
> 
> Perhaps this thread needs more advertisement, it only has a few people actually visiting it now and again.



*I'm not allowed to post anywhere else except in Konoha Ad Board or my sig. Thanks for putting this in your sig by the way. Unfortunately, Staff doesn't realise that basically no one knows about this and I in some way need a major advertisment. Sersiously, yesterday I was getting so fustrated because people were going to the Sparkly usernames thread and totally ignoring this. We cannot continue if someone does not take up the job of handling the recycled or new skin, preferably Staff. *


----------



## spaZ (Nov 6, 2007)

No one cares about this skin thats why lol.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2007)

spaZ said:


> No one cares about this skin thats why lol.



*I thought you stopped with this crap. People do care it's just that this idea is not advertised to the extenet that it should be. Don't ruin it Spaz, seriously. People do care as a matter of fact, this type of skin is the most wanted.*


----------



## spaZ (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL its advertised enough if people that know how to makes skins wanted to have a Akasuki skin than there would of been one a long time ago. And theres no way Tazmo will accept the skin that you guys are going to use if its a free one for this site. And plus non of you know what your doing, you have to config the skins and crap to make them fit to the forum..


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2007)

spaZ said:


> LOL its advertised enough if people that know how to makes skins wanted to have a Akasuki skin than there would of been one a long time ago. And theres no way Tazmo will accept the skin that you guys are going to use if its a free one for this site. And plus non of you know what your doing, you have to config the skins and crap to make them fit to the forum..



*Stop with the damn Lol's that's not helping. Instead of looking down on people since you seem to know about these things, why the hell don't you help. You don't want to help, then don't post here at all. The last thing we need is negativity from someone whose trying to be a bully.

Seriously, I never understood what your problem was. You always seem to come in and destroy things.*


----------



## spaZ (Nov 6, 2007)

I can say LOL all I want. I don't want to help because its pointless its not going to get approved and plus I don't like you at all. All you do is shadow Mod and its annoying. And how am I being a "bully" lol all I am doing is stating the truth.


----------



## Denizen (Nov 6, 2007)

spaZ said:


> LOL its advertised enough if people that know how to makes skins wanted to have a Akasuki skin than there would of been one a long time ago. And theres no way Tazmo will accept the skin that you guys are going to use if its a free one for this site. And plus non of you know what your doing, you have to config the skins and crap to make them fit to the forum..



You could easily explain what the problem is, but you seem to be more content just saying what everyone can't do and going away again. You're useless.

On top of that, you keep coming back just to say the same thing. If you're not going to help, don't come back, simple enough. Do something else with your life, I don't care what you think anyway.



spaZ said:


> All you do is shadow Mod and its annoying.



Annoying? That's rich, coming from you. And of course, you resort to personal attacks.

You're worthless. Let people do what they want, that's all.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I can say LOL all I want. I don't want to help because its pointless its not going to get approved and plus I don't like you at all. All you do is shadow Mod and its annoying. And how am I being a "bully" lol all I am doing is stating the truth.



*Shadow mod? Are you accussing me of trying to become a mod. Listen, cut the crap. I have no intentions of doing so, I just wanted to get this done because it seemed like something interesting and enjoyable to do. Satisfaction comes out of this if it ever gets done. 

How could you possibly say it's never going to get approved if it hasn't even been finished yet? People like you, who have a lack of faith, are the reason why it'll never finish. You're just crushing the spirit of others. 

The Smods and mods have faith in this project and have even helped along the way. However, they are not active with it because this is something that regular members are responsible for. 

You don't have faith in this, fine don't come back. You don't like me, just add me to your ignore list. It's as simple as that. I have nothing against you but if that is how you feel then so be it.*


----------



## Vance (Nov 6, 2007)

spaZ said:


> No one cares about this skin thats why lol.


_
Dude, stop being an ass already and get the hell out.

I for one am very impressed at how tDE has progressed so much, and I willingly admit I was wrong. Keep doing your best; I'd help but I'm the worst skin person on this forum. 

Though I do know someone who can make banners, if you need help with that sort of stuff._


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2007)

Vance said:


> _
> Dude, stop being an ass already and get the hell out.
> 
> I for one am very impressed at how tDE has progressed so much, and I willingly admit I was wrong. Keep doing your best; I'd help but I'm the worst skin person on this forum.
> ...



*Thanks man, I really appreciate that*

*The banner is pretty much finished, all I wanted is for someone to color it. I asked Amaretti over a pm to do it however, apparently all the top noch artists are very busy with something going on in that forum. I now want to move on to the skins and banners. The skins are very complex and it is for this reason I will get Staff involved concerning that. The banners however, are preferably Akatsuki clouds and I believe Denizen is working on that. 

We might even need to push a little further with some extra things however, we atleast need to get the basics down first.*


----------



## Vance (Nov 6, 2007)

_Alright, good luck. Looking forward to seeing your progress._


----------



## spaZ (Nov 6, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *Shadow mod? Are you accussing me of trying to become a mod. Listen, cut the crap. I have no intentions of doing so, I just wanted to get this done because it seemed like something interesting and enjoyable to do. Satisfaction comes out of this if it ever gets done.
> 
> How could you possibly say it's never going to get approved if it hasn't even been finished yet? People like you, who have a lack of faith, are the reason why it'll never finish. You're just crushing the spirit of others.
> 
> ...



Do you even know what shadow modding is? Look at the sparkled names thread thats a good example of you shadow modding. 

Your just taking skins from somewhere else and its really hard to config skins like that to the forum so you have to make it by scratch if you can find someone like that than its all good or else this is never going to work. 


Oh and Amaretti doesn't do coloring requests if you can't read his signature. I would just look for a scan image of Akatsuki and use that as a banner since the one you guys have right now is terrible and the size is wrong its suppose to be 800x200.. 

And I would help but most of you have absolutly no idea what you are doing.


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Nov 6, 2007)

where did you get that sakura and akatsuki skins pic?


----------



## spaZ (Nov 6, 2007)

Someone posted them up.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Do you even know what shadow modding is? Look at the sparkled names thread thats a good example of you shadow modding.
> 
> Your just taking skins from somewhere else and its really hard to config skins like that to the forum so you have to make it by scratch if you can find someone like that than its all good or else this is never going to work.
> 
> ...



*I was only helping out in that thread, it's about time I make up for the various questions and suggestions that I made by helping others. 


Making a skin from scratch is risky business since if we recycle a skin, we already know that Tazmo has aprroved of it. However, I nor I guess anyone else is an expert at making skins so I leave that up to you that is if you want to take up the job (I will explain what we have done so far at the end)

We searched for images of Akatsuki before and well, all of them are terrible which left us with no other choice but to compose one ourselves. You aren't the only one who wasn't content with this banner so that is why I proposed that someone colored the image of Akatsuki from chapter 317, which happens to be the only good one there is though it doesn't have Sasori.

This is What we Have Done Since You Don't Know What We're Doing:

-Completed the Banner (Since you disapprove we will see if you can do any better)

-Began Drafting the Buttons and Have Decided that they Should be Akatsuki Clouds

-We have done nothing with the Skin since well, no one knows anything about it.

Spaz, if you contribute to this project we will get things done. Let's put our past aside and accomplish this.*


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 6, 2007)

An akatsuki skin would suck. Do some characters someone would use. Like Shikamaru.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 6, 2007)

Alphonse said:


> An akatsuki skin would suck. Do some characters someone would use. Like Shikamaru.



o_O

Akatsuki is extremely popular.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2007)

Alphonse said:


> An akatsuki skin would suck. Do some characters someone would use. Like Shikamaru.



*Akatsuki skins are the number one request for a new skin. *


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 6, 2007)

But Tazmo rejected it once no?


----------



## Vanity (Nov 6, 2007)

Alphonse said:


> But Tazmo rejected it once no?



I think you are kidding. XD

If he ever said that somewhere you'd have to prove it.


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 6, 2007)

Alphonse said:


> But Tazmo rejected it once no?



He rejected an Akatsuki skin, yes, but it was not because he would not, or could not, upload it. He said that it was not good enough to be uploaded, which means that one potentially could be uploaded, if it is of better quality.


----------



## Denizen (Nov 7, 2007)

Rumour has it there is a coloured Akatsuki page in the next chapter.

If that's true, it might be perfect for a banner.


----------



## Pein (Nov 7, 2007)

Akatsuki would be be a pwnsome skin


----------



## Blue (Nov 7, 2007)

lol, Shikamaru skin. Sorry, too lazy 

Anyway, I'll be happy to help out after I'm done with the Sakura skin, which should be some time soon. Quite frankly I'm a little annoyed at the competition. 

Sakura > Akatsuki. In _everything_.


----------



## Denizen (Nov 7, 2007)

Blue said:


> lol, Shikamaru skin. Sorry, too lazy
> 
> Anyway, I'll be happy to help out after I'm done with the Sakura skin, which should be some time soon. Quite frankly I'm a little annoyed at the competition.
> 
> Sakura > Akatsuki. In _everything_.



Hell, Sakura needs her own skin. She always did.

Anyways, it's good that you're willing to help, it's nice to finally see some encouragement for this Skin. I want one too!

EDIT:

Someone earlier mentioned the idea of having a different Akatsuki banner for each member every time you refresh the page. 

I think this is a great idea, but I'm wondering if this is in the capabilities of this forum. What do you say?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 7, 2007)

having a different banner every time we reload the page would be awesome... i'm just thinking of the resources it would take.
i'm know nothing about banner making, but from the programming point of view, extra features mean extra resources, time-wise and hardware/software related.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 7, 2007)

Excellent Blue. I've been waiting for the Sakura skin for quite some time now. But I'm still leaning towards putting the Akatsuki skin on hold until all the members have been revealed in the anime sub.


----------



## Blue (Nov 7, 2007)

? Denizen ? said:


> Someone earlier mentioned the idea of having a different Akatsuki banner for each member every time you refresh the page.
> 
> I think this is a great idea, but I'm wondering if this is in the capabilities of this forum. What do you say?


It's possible - has nothing to do with the forum, there's actually some alchemy you can do with images to make them change upon refreshing. It's complicated, however, and beyond my technical skill.
Once you have the image, however, uploading it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 7, 2007)

I would be alot easier if you could change the images but the only problem is that not everyone reads the manga in this forum and if we had Pein and Blue hair than that would be a pretty big spoiler for some of them.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I would be alot easier if you could change the images but the only problem is that not everyone reads the manga in this forum and if we had Pein and Blue hair than that would be a pretty big spoiler for some of them.



*Taxman already said that if we complete this project and it is uploaded, all we have to do is place "spoiler" next to the Akatsuki selection skin option. *



> Anyway, basically what you need to do to make a skin is get all your images together, choose background colors, border colors and the like, then compile it into an xml document for uploading.



*This is what I was told to do by blue. All we have to do is find the images and select the background. Opinions would be appreciated.*

*In that case, we have to make the buttons and agree on the banner. Many seem unsatisfied so now it's the time to take action if necessary.

Kamikaze Ring said that he would make the banner by recoloring the pic from chapter 317 so we will have another nominee.*


----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2007)

*Also, I wanted to do something special with the background and considered placing animation there however, I was told to do otherwise since animation will eat up most of the server. Possibly we will have someone draw Akatsuki art or color them from the manga chapters so that we could use them as the backgrounds.*


----------



## Denizen (Nov 7, 2007)

I think animation should be discouraged, since it has several problems.

Then again, having a busy thread flash icon slightly (or something) might be a nice touch.

Anyways, it's nice to see this thread get more attention, i'm sure this skin can be made. I'm hoping the Sakura skin uploaded soon as well.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 7, 2007)

People from the bottom of the last page, that's what I kinda meant by "never uploaded", wow, I really need to rephrase that XD I'm not making much sense lately 



? Denizen ? said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Someone earlier mentioned the idea of having a different Akatsuki banner for each member every time you refresh the page.
> 
> I think this is a great idea, but I'm wondering if this is in the capabilities of this forum. What do you say?


That was me. ^^ And it's not just when you refresh the page, that would be kinda lame. =P It's also applies everytime you go to a different page than you're currently on. :3 It might look better if the actual forum's colours change according to what banner is currently on, but that actually would be harder to do. ;-;

And no, it has nothing to do with the forum's capabilities -- so it should be pretty easy, I think.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> People from the bottom of the last page, that's what I kinda meant by "never uploaded", wow, I really need to rephrase that XD I'm not making much sense lately
> 
> 
> That was me. ^^ And it's not just when you refresh the page, that would be kinda lame. =P It's also applies everytime you go to a different page than you're currently on. :3 It might look better if the actual forum's colours change according to what banner is currently on, but that actually would be harder to do. ;-;
> ...


*
That would mean that we would need forty banners in total, one for each forum. However, we could break that down into one for each major section. For example, Anbu Central could have it's own banner for the three forums in which it has while another major section would have another banner.*


----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2007)

*Just an update, I already have some images that I want to use from Amaretti's colorings that I think would be helpful. I have to get his permission first ofcourse, to use these pics. They all seem pretty good.*

*
However, I still need three more banners. One for the overall home page, and two for sections I didn't color. Perhaps the one that will be released this Friday can be one and the pic from 317 will be the second. We will make the necessary modifications to Denizens so that his can be the last. 

We also need background pics however before we take action, we will have to agree on certain things first.*

*I wanted to use these:*














*
Ofcourse we will crop them once we get permission and then make them then transform them into banners.*


----------



## silvr (Nov 8, 2007)

the sakura theme is pure win.
nice.


----------



## Amaretti (Nov 8, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *Just an update, I already have some images that I want to use from Amaretti's colorings that I think would be helpful. I have to get his permission first ofcourse, to use these pics. They all seem pretty good.*
> 
> *
> However, I still need three more banners. One for the overall home page, and two for sections I didn't color. Perhaps the one that will be released this Friday can be one and the pic from 317 will be the second. We will make the necessary modifications to Denizens so that his can be the last.
> ...



Feel free to use whatever you like. 

I'll try and get round to recolouring the double-spread. Then more talented GFX people than I can make what they want of it.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 8, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> I'll try and get round to recolouring the double-spread. *Then more talented GFX people than I can make what they want of it.*



Hehe..you almost had me there, Amaretti! More talented people than you, that's a good one!


----------



## Denizen (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey, hang on, i'm confused now. What are the plans now?

I thought we were simply creating one skin and one banner (and possibly banners that change after every new page, if it's within possibilities).


----------



## spaZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Hehe..you almost had me there, Amaretti! More talented people than you, that's a good one!



Hes doing digital paintings thats completely different than other type of gfx that he was talking about..


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2007)

? Denizen ? said:


> Hey, hang on, i'm confused now. What are the plans now?
> 
> I thought we were simply creating one skin and one banner (and possibly banners that change after every new page, if it's within possibilities).



*We are now creating multiple banners since you guys suggested that we should do a different one for each forum. However, we will be creating a banner for each major section such as Naruto Avenue or Anbu Central. Using Amaretti's pics, yours, the pic from chapter 317, and the New Akatsuki pic coming out tommorow, this can be possible. 

We are not going to create the skin, Blue is. What we need to do is now not only work on the banners but also to decide what the background colors will be. 

Also, if you guys want to add an icon of some sort or a pic to the skin background, we can do that to. *


*Whoever can make banners please turn the pics Amaretti gave us permission to use into banners. However, there are just a couple of things that you need to take out:

For the pic featuring Akatsuki, crop the pic so that it only shows the panel Itachi standing within an opening. Also, I need you to crop both the Pein and Deidara pic so that only a picture of them and the background is left. Thanks.*


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 8, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *We are now creating multiple banners since you guys suggested that we should do a different one for each forum. However, we will be creating a banner for each major section such as Naruto Avenue or Anbu Central. Using Amaretti's pics, yours, the pic from chapter 317, and the New Akatsuki pic coming out tommorow, this can be possible.*


That's not what I meant. ;-; If you had a banner for every single part of the forum then you would need too many banners to go with it. =/

I just meant that the banners changes at random as you go through the sub-forums and all that. You would need about 5 banners at max, then that's all.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> That's not what I meant. ;-; If you had a banner for every single part of the forum then you would need too many banners to go with it. =/
> 
> I just meant that the banners changes at random as you go through the sub-forums and all that. You would need about 5 banners at max, then that's all.



*In that case, that would be much easier to do. We will pick five of the Akatsuki pics that Amaretti made and hold someone responsible for making them into banners.*

*Edit: As a matter of fact, I found exactly five pics by Amaretti. We will use these I suppose. Now all we need is someone to transform them into banners and we will be finished with that portion of the project.*


----------



## Denizen (Nov 8, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *In that case, that would be much easier to do. We will pick five of the Akatsuki pics that Amaretti made and hold someone responsible for making them into banners.*



Well hey, that leaves some members. For the sake of consistency, surely it would be best to use ALL akatsuki members past and present for a cycle of banners.
And if it's possible, use a banner with all members on (Amaretti's, in this case) for the Front Page.

I'm just wondering if forum specifics can be created like that, and of course, we want to keep this project simple and not overreach what can actually be done.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2007)

» Denizen « said:


> Well hey, that leaves some members. For the sake of consistency, surely it would be best to use ALL akatsuki members past and present for a cycle of banners.
> And if it's possible, use a banner with all members on (Amaretti's, in this case) for the Front Page.
> 
> I'm just wondering if forum specifics can be created like that, and of course, we want to keep this project simple and not overreach what can actually be done.



*There's a cover for the latest chapter this Friday featuring Akatsuki. We can use that as the home page banner I suppose and the other ones as random banners.

Do you think you would be able to get a jump start on the banners?*


----------



## Denizen (Nov 8, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *There's a cover for the latest chapter this Friday featuring Akatsuki. We can use that as the home page banner I suppose and the other ones as random banners.*


*

I yeah, forgot to say, It turns out that's unlikely to happen afterall. I don't think we'll get one.




			Do you think you would be able to get a jump start on the banners?
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, i'll have a go at some ideas for individual member banners. I'm not very good at cutting things out though.

Amaretti, do you have the original files of those five colourings posted earlier? They might be of a lot of help of you do.*


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2007)

» Denizen « said:


> I yeah, forgot to say, It turns out that's unlikely to happen afterall. I don't think we'll get one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Amaretti will never see that message, he only came here because I sent him a pm. I will send him another one. 

So the cover's a fake? In that case, we will have to work with the cover from 317. Kamikaze Ring will do that as soon as he receives word of what to do.*


----------



## SENTINEL (Nov 8, 2007)

I will do it..If I get pay. no srsly. I would.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2007)

SENTINEL said:


> I will do it..If I get pay. no srsly. I would.



*Dude, if you can't do it out of the goodness in your heart, then forget it. We are not paying you.*

I would like to get started on something else that we can do at the same time. We are supposed to collect every pic of every section of the forum. I ofcourse will need help doing that and as soon as we get started, I will post the work on the first page. Also, start looking for background images that we could possibly use and icons. 


For the skin color:

-I suppose we will have to go with making it black along with making the borders red. It would be something similar to this:


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 9, 2007)

I really want an Akatsuki skin!!!!

I think the colors should be Red, Light Red, and Black! Almost like the Sasuke skin but with different colors and different banner!!!!!


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 9, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *Dude, if you can't do it out of the goodness in your heart, then forget it. We are not paying you.*
> 
> I would like to get started on something else that we can do at the same time. We are supposed to collect every pic of every section of the forum. I ofcourse will need help doing that and as soon as we get started, I will post the work on the first page. Also, start looking for background images that we could possibly use and icons.
> 
> ...



I don't really think the "all black" look, looks good.

I think it should be mostly red them some black in the back round!


----------



## Denizen (Nov 9, 2007)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> I don't really think the "all black" look, looks good.
> 
> I think it should be mostly red them some black in the back round!



Nah, Black or dark-grey makes an Akatsuki background. If it's not black then it should be a whitish-grey colour because of the matter of sigs that follow a light background.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh, well It would be cool if it was light red where the posts, sigs, avys, ext are.

and then like you said a grayish, black backround like the Naruto skin has!

Or maybe red!


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 9, 2007)

i might be able to help


----------



## Suzumiya Haruhi (Nov 9, 2007)

Use akastsuki cloud icon as background


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2007)

? Denizen ? said:


> Nah, Black or dark-grey makes an Akatsuki background. If it's not black then it should be a whitish-grey colour because of the matter of sigs that follow a light background.



*A whitish gray color? I'll see if I can blend colors to see what that looks like.*




Uchiha Itachi said:


> I don't really think the "all black" look, looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should be mostly red them some black in the back round!





Suzumiya Haruhi said:


> Use akastsuki cloud icon as background




*Having a red background would mean that barely any colored text could be seen, such as mod usernames. I think we'll work with a whitish graw color as the background and possibly some red borders. *


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 9, 2007)

So you're saying there will be no red except the borders???


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2007)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> So you're saying there will be no red except the borders???



*It's not finalized, I still want more opinions on this. I also want some people to start uploading pics of the site from tinypics so that we could finally create the skin.

I might have to put that I still need the pics Amaretti allowed us to use as banners in the opening message.*


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Nov 9, 2007)

I want a Deidara and a Sasori one!


----------



## Suzumiya Haruhi (Nov 9, 2007)

we must find akatsuki background first


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2007)

Suzumiya Haruhi said:


> we must find akatsuki background first



*Exactly. We have to make a background and finish the project before we even think about another skin, which is not of no interest to me right now. Tomorrow I will make a request for banners to be made in the Fanworks section and continue copying the pages of the forum.*


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 9, 2007)

took some screen shots of the site. more will be coming


*Spoiler*: __ 


























+rep if u find it deserving


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Nov 9, 2007)

SpliffJones said:


> took some screen shots of the site. more will be coming
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


what's your point to show those screen shots?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2007)

Ichigo_Zanpaktou said:


> what's your point to show those screen shots?



*In order to make a skin, we have to take screenshots of every section of the site and hand them into Blue, the person responsible for making the Akatsuki skin.*


----------



## Suzumiya Haruhi (Nov 10, 2007)

red and dark colour will be nice whn creating the akatsuki skin


----------



## Chee (Nov 10, 2007)

Do you guys still need a image for the banner?

You can always hold a contest for it.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2007)

Chee said:


> Do you guys still need a image for the banner?
> 
> You can always hold a contest for it.



*We're going to have more than one banner hwoever, before we even start to think about that, we need someone to transform the pics I posted into them. I made a thread in the request thread to do so however, no one has taken up the job. If this continues, I'll contact Blue and ask him if he could take up the job.*


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 10, 2007)

SpliffJones said:


> took some screen shots of the site. more will be coming
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*How do you take screenshots?!?!?!? Please tell me!!!!!! *


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2007)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> *How do you take screenshots?!?!?!? Please tell me!!!!!! *



*Click "Print Screen" in the top right hand corner of your keyboard of the image that you want to take a screenshot of. Then go to Paint in Programs on your cpu. Click "File", "new" and then go to "edit", "paste". After that, the image you took a screenshot of should pop up. You can then save it as a pic and upload it.*


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 10, 2007)

i think at the top pic it should have all akatsuki including madara since he is the true leader of akatsuki


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2007)

ANBU-Madara-Uchiha said:


> i think at the top pic it should have all akatsuki including madara since he is the true leader of akatsuki



*I was actually thinking about that and when I saw your sig, I got an idea for such a banner. What do you think?*


----------



## Denizen (Nov 10, 2007)

We really should have a contest for a banner, I think. What's stopping it happening?

Also, I think if you do put all Akatsuki in the banner, it should be:
Itachi
Kisame
Deidara
Tobi
Hidan
Kakuzu
Zetsu
Konan
Pein

And those would probably be the conditions for the contest as well, if one is held.

Also, I'm wondering what's happening at the moment. Is Blue doing something?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2007)

? Denizen ? said:


> We really should have a contest for a banner, I think. What's stopping it happening?
> 
> Also, I think if you do put all Akatsuki in the banner, it should be:
> Itachi
> ...



*What's stopping a banner contest from happening? The fact that we only have one banner and that's yours. However, we still need others made out of the pics that Amaretti allowed us to use.*


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 10, 2007)

2nd batch of screen shots im doing the sections now, i figured the posts didnt matter so i only shot the first and last ones


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2007)

*I'll be saving them onto a document since the original message can't hold anymore of the pictures.*


----------



## Raiden (Nov 12, 2007)

*Newsflash: Sorry for the inactivity. I am awaiting Kamikaze Ring to finish the banner I asked him to complete. By this weekened, we will continue pushing foward.*


----------



## Denizen (Nov 13, 2007)

I am presuming we're waiting on people to get jobs done.

Who's doing what?

Also, regarding screenshots, surely it would be better to take them, stitch them all together into one image and then present them. Also, if they're going to be posted in this thread, give it a width of 550 and it doesn't need to be spoiler tagged.


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Nov 14, 2007)

i can't wait for a new skin


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2007)

? Denizen ? said:


> I am presuming we're waiting on people to get jobs done.
> 
> Who's doing what?
> 
> Also, regarding screenshots, surely it would be better to take them, stitch them all together into one image and then present them. Also, if they're going to be posted in this thread, give it a width of 550 and it doesn't need to be spoiler tagged.



*Kamikaze Rink is supposed to be working on the banner and I presume Spiff Jones will conintue to work on the skins. However, as soon as the weekened comes, I'm making a major effor for the completion of this project.*


----------



## adevilinthedark (Nov 15, 2007)

Alphonse said:


> An akatsuki skin would suck. Do some characters someone would use. Like Shikamaru.



My response to that:


----------



## adevilinthedark (Nov 15, 2007)

I would help, but I have no skill at all for this sort of thing. I'll try to help, but i'm not gonna promise anything.


----------



## PornStoreClerk (Nov 15, 2007)

I do not wish to thread jack, but the only skins I see at the moment is Orange and Sasuke, but when I try to change to the sasuke skin I dont see anything different anyone know whats up with that?


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Nov 16, 2007)

i will find who are good with CSS and HTML


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 16, 2007)

I am not sure if this will make a difference at all.. but keep up the work guys. I think everyone would love a red theme for NF. No idea why jerks come on this thread and flame at you.. But ignore them and keep up with it. 

Also to the idiot *Alphonse * not everyone finds Shikamaru amusing and I am pretty sure everyone has 1 akatsuki character they like.. so stop do not aim for a skin made for side characters.

Also this thread needs more advertisement i guess i just found it of someones signature..


----------



## Denizen (Nov 16, 2007)

ErroSennin said:


> I do not wish to thread jack, but the only skins I see at the moment is Orange and Sasuke, but when I try to change to the sasuke skin I dont see anything different anyone know whats up with that?



Best to go to ~User CP -> Options~ rather than use the drop-down menu on the bottom-left of the page. 

Also, thanks to everyone giving this project support. I would like to see this done to the end.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2007)

And so it begins, I'm ready to work and will give updates as soon as possible.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2007)

Update:

Kamikaze King said he should have a product on Sunday that he will show me.


----------



## Denizen (Nov 17, 2007)

^ Cool, sounds good.


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm gonna totally butt in here, but the Sasuke banner is wierd because the flute render didn't come out looking so good. Is it possible to change that?

I also fiddle around a bit in photoshop, so if you guys need an extra GA for this skin or any other skin, I'd be up for the challenge.

But, seriously, do we have a formal list of who's doing what? It's always nice to give credit when and where it is due.


----------



## Blue (Jan 10, 2008)

So are you guys still interested now that you don't have to worry about it not getting uploaded?

It took me about 3 days, but besides the banner, I did the Sakura skin singlehandedly.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm interested. I would like to help out in having an Akatsuki skin in any way possible.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2008)

Blue said:


> So are you guys still interested now that you don't have to worry about it not getting uploaded?
> 
> It took me about 3 days, but besides the banner, I did the Sakura skin singlehandedly.



I halted the project because of a lack of support, but if you're interested in continuing we can give it a shot. I'll see if I can find a banner.

Blue, if you still have the pages you edited for the Sakura skin we could just edit those instead of retaking pics of everything in the forum. Vegeta mentioned that he wanted to help with the skin so I'll speak to him.


----------



## Kaiwai (Jan 10, 2008)

An Akatsuki skin would be awesome.


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jan 10, 2008)

so now you're going to make 10 different skins that randomly generate? or is that just the banner?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2008)

Tomegaberry said:


> so now you're going to make 10 different skins that randomly generate? or is that just the banner?



For now, I'm not going to push it and stick to the basic structure for a skin: unique page color, banner, and creative buttons. I'm had difficulty in the past getting one banner alone, it would be impossible to get variations of banners.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 10, 2008)

Blue said:


> So are you guys still interested now that you don't have to worry about it not getting uploaded?
> 
> It took me about 3 days, but besides the banner, I did the Sakura skin singlehandedly.



I'm still interested in an Akatsuki skin being uploaded at some point. ^^; I can't help out with making any parts of it though since I have no graphic design skills.

It'd be awesome if someone makes a Deidara one at some point but I'm not expecting that. XD


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I'm still interested in an Akatsuki skin being uploaded at some point. ^^; I can't help out with making any parts of it though since I have no graphic design skills.
> 
> It'd be awesome if someone makes a Deidara one at some point but I'm not expecting that. XD



XD...That was why people wanted to have various banners so that each character could have a portion of the spotlight. I know you're familiar with a lot of excellent artists. Perhaps you could ask them to design an banner for us.

I'm going to use the image Amaretti provided and ask him if he could recolor it. We'd then use that as the banner.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 10, 2008)

Triumph said:


> XD...That was why people wanted to have various banners so that each character could have a portion of the spotlight. I know you're familiar with a lot of excellent artists. Perhaps you could ask them to design a banner for us.
> 
> I'm going to use the image Amaretti provided and ask him if he could recolor it. We'd then use that as the banner.



lol. I'm an artist too, just not one who is familiar at all with graphic art. I can't do art on the computer at all, just off the computer.  I never tried much to learn about computer colouring or using graphic art tools or anything like that.

Anyway, yeah I do know a lot of artists, some of which might be able to do something. ^^; I think I'm going to contact one of them first and see what he says. LOL. He's my boyfriend so he's more likely to do it if I ask him possibly.  Although if he's not happy with what he comes up with he usually rejects it I think.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. I'm an artist too, just not one who is familiar at all with graphic art. I can't do art on the computer at all, just off the computer.  I never tried much to learn about computer colouring or using graphic art tools or anything like that.
> 
> Anyway, yeah I do know a lot of artists, some of which might be able to do something. ^^; I think I'm going to contact one of them first and see what he says. LOL. He's my boyfriend so he's more likely to do it if I ask him possibly.  Although if he's not happy with what he comes up with he usually rejects it I think.



Thanks so much for offering to help KY. I just spoke to Blue and it seems that we've already found a pic that will be used as the banner  Don't both putting yourself though all that work anymore.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 10, 2008)

Triumph said:


> Thanks so much for offering to help KY. I just spoke to Blue and it seems that we've already found a pic that will be used as the banner  Don't both putting yourself though all that work anymore.



You mean for the Akatsuki one? That's awesome! 

Although, I am still going to see if someone I know will do a Deidara-only one too.  I mean, even if the admins don't end up wanting to put up a Deidara-only one too.


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 11, 2008)

Ideally, I'd like to have a skin for EVERY character. Thats ideally of course.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 11, 2008)

Itagaki said:


> Ideally, I'd like to have a skin for EVERY character. Thats ideally of course.



So if people made all the character skins would you guys upload them all?

It's okay if you wouldn't of course.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 11, 2008)

Could you perhaps update the first page with the progression of this skin? It will make it easier for members to view it, so they do not have to scroll through several pages.


----------



## chrisp (Jan 15, 2008)

Itagaki said:


> Ideally, I'd like to have a skin for EVERY character. Thats ideally of course.



A Vegeta skin? Can it be done? Can the forum handle pressure over 9000?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 16, 2008)

^ Well the forum  was fine when Charmander posted so it can handle that kind of pressure.

For the Akatsuki skin, you will need every member on there somehow, and barring the prep-skip and the extraction scenes, there has never been a scene where all Akatsuki members are visible. Unless you don't mind it the characters being shrouded, and not fully visible, then a banner will have to be made from scratch.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 16, 2008)

I really really like this and the sooner we can have it, the better. If there's anything I can help with or otherwise lend my photoshopping services, don't hesitate to ask


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2008)

Sasori said:


> ^ Well the forum  was fine when Charmander posted so it can handle that kind of pressure.
> 
> For the Akatsuki skin, you will need every member on there somehow, and barring the prep-skip and the extraction scenes, there has never been a scene where all Akatsuki members are visible. Unless you don't mind it the characters being shrouded, and not fully visible, then a banner will have to be made from scratch.



I already tried that approach and no one seemed to like the result. I'm going to post the two completed banners that we have. I'm going to try to have others create some more, one with fanart and another with Akatsuki images from different colorings put together.



Sunuvmann said:


> I really really like this and the sooner we can have it, the better. If there's anything I can help with or otherwise lend my photoshopping services, don't hesitate to ask



Thanks so much.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 16, 2008)

I believe an Akatsuki Skin with Pain's revealed face would do nicely.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2008)

Fuck it, do a Resident Evil skin.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 16, 2008)

Anymore positions for Graphics Artist's to make something for the layout?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2008)

Blacklite said:


> Anymore positions for Graphics Artist's to make something for the layout?



Ofcourse , I'll need you in just a bit. I need to know just exactly what the forum page would look like if we made certain modifications.

I'll send you your first task over pm.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2008)

My attempt at applying text.

I'm rather dissatisfied with the Red Dawn bit. Except I can't figure out what is wrong with it or why I dislike it.

I have the PSD saved so I can edit any of it.

But right now I need to finish physics hw. Please if you have any suggestions, ideas of how to fix it please PM me and I'll try and fix it tomorrow.


----------



## Child of Destiny (Jan 20, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> My attempt at applying text.
> 
> I'm rather dissatisfied with the Red Dawn bit. Except I can't figure out what is wrong with it or why I dislike it.
> 
> ...



The reason why you have to concentrate to read the red dawn bit is because parts of the text are less than one pixel wide.  Also try using an off-color red or slightly desaturated red, since the eye responds slightly better to it because the other cones in the eye are also being stimulated.

I bookmarked an essay about how the eye works about two years ago, and it is well worth reading through in its entirety before doing any color design work:


----------



## Vanity (Jan 20, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> My attempt at applying text.
> 
> I'm rather dissatisfied with the Red Dawn bit. Except I can't figure out what is wrong with it or why I dislike it.
> 
> ...



That's pretty sexy. *stares at Deidara* LOL.

Seriously though, the members are spread out pretty nicely. And I do think it's good that the leader is hidden actually.

As for the text....I like the saying but yeah, I don't think I like that font for "The Red Dawn" part.


----------



## Denizen (Jan 20, 2008)

That's pretty sexy. I get the feeling it's a little blurred, and the "Red Dawn Approaches" bit would be better off not there.

I wouldn't mind it as a banner, anyway.


----------



## murasex (Jan 21, 2008)

May I be able to help? I'd love to help. In any way!

And I think the Akatsuki NF Banner...alpha version looks great-- besides the text.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2008)

Denizen said:


> That's pretty sexy. I get the feeling it's a little blurred, and the "Red Dawn Approaches" bit would be better off not there.
> 
> I wouldn't mind it as a banner, anyway.





Child of Destiny said:


> The reason why you have to concentrate to read the red dawn bit is because parts of the text are less than one pixel wide.  Also try using an off-color red or slightly desaturated red, since the eye responds slightly better to it because the other cones in the eye are also being stimulated.
> 
> I bookmarked an essay about how the eye works about two years ago, and it is well worth reading through in its entirety before doing any color design work:





Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> That's pretty sexy. *stares at Deidara* LOL.
> 
> Seriously though, the members are spread out pretty nicely. And I do think it's good that the leader is hidden actually.
> 
> As for the text....I like the saying but yeah, I don't think I like that font for "The Red Dawn" part.





hello world said:


> May I be able to help? I'd love to help. In any way!
> 
> And I think the Akatsuki NF Banner...alpha version looks great-- besides the text.



Yeah, we realized that the text is a problem  Sunny is going to fix it. He needs a breather though, Sunny has worked on the banner a lot and has had to redo it.

Thanks Hello World for volunteering . I'll pm you what Blackite was supposed to do. He hasn't responded to my pm <___>


----------

